

How to do Multiple Inheritance in C# - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-do-multiple-inheritance-in-c/26426

======
damian2000
There's a reason they didn't add multiple inheritance to the language - it
creates more confusion than its worth. I've yet to see a good use case for it.
Pls stick to using interfaces.

